# Schematic for Garnet (Sears) D45TR



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I managed to pick one of these up fairly cheaply in "as-is" considtion due to a blown O/P transformer. Actually, it appears that someone had swapped in an old tranformer from a console stereo at some point.

Does anybody have a schematic kicking around for this model. Want to check the values of a couple of other parts that appear to have been swapped in.

BTW, if anybody has a used o/p transformer that fits, this model, I may be willing to take it off your hands 

Thanks...


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Not sure about the "D" Here's the G45tr.
http://www.webphix.com/schematic%20heaven/www.schematicheaven.com/bargainbin/garnet_g45tr_revolution_bass.pdf

Is this looking like yours?
If not, what are some of the characteristics.... O/P tubes etc. for clues to make a comparison?


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

There is a Garnet Amps group on Yahoo : garnet-amps : For fans/owners of Garnet guitar amps
You should be able to get a schematic from one of members if you post your query there.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for posting.

Mine is a different beast with a transformer phase splitter and a transistor in the reverb return.





loudtubeamps said:


> Not sure about the "D" Here's the G45tr.
> http://www.webphix.com/schematic%20heaven/www.schematicheaven.com/bargainbin/garnet_g45tr_revolution_bass.pdf
> 
> Is this looking like yours?
> If not, what are some of the characteristics.... O/P tubes etc. for clues to make a comparison?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Poking around.......looks like that amp was sold under the following brands.
Sears, Mann,Viscount, United. A quickie search turned up NADA......sorry, d


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

loudtubeamps said:


> Poking around.......looks like that amp was sold under the following brands.
> Sears, Mann,Viscount, United. A quickie search turned up NADA......sorry, d


Yep, it was a pretty popular amp, as I've seen lots of them around over the years. Suprised that there isn't a schematic posted somewhere.

All the voltages in the amp seem reasonable, so I'll just put in a new transformer and hope for the best  Probably will convert to adjustable bias while I'm in there.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

BTW, the tube compliment is 2 x 6V6 1x 12AX7 and 1 x 12AU7. As mentioned earlier, it also has a transformer based phase splitter and a transistor in the reverb circuit.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's a couple of chassis shots. Note the tiny o/p transformer that someone swapped in there...about 1/2 the size of the original


----------

